# Paint colors - HELP!



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

my personal opinion: you should never ask about paint colors
in a forum . . . we do not have to live there - you do.
I would ask a couple of neighbor ladies to come over to help you decide.
good luck in your new space !! and it is very noble of you to do this for her.


----------



## gratefulgardenr (Sep 22, 2018)

Johnny_inFL said:


> my personal opinion: you should never ask about paint colors
> in a forum . . . we do not have to live there - you do.
> I would ask a couple of neighbor ladies to come over to help you decide.
> good luck in your new space !! and it is very noble of you to do this for her.


Thanks for the advice, Johnny, and the compliment. My mom is truly the noble one, taking care of us alone and now not wanting to be a "burden". She's a real gem and I'm the lucky one to get to be with her and help her now! Really - my brothers are all jealous! :smile:

I'm still hoping for some opinions and help with the sheen and slanted wall/ceiling advice... Don't have any neighbor ladies to ask over ... you guys are it!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

since you have vaulted ceilings, I would try to use a sheen
that would not reflect too much. you would have to visit
the paint store to look at samples of the sheens they have to offer.
since it is for your mother, I would not use highly reflective or glossy
surfaces that she would be uncomfortable with - like being in the
fun house at the county fair.
low gloss, satin, eggshell, etc would be my choice. no gloss surfaces at all.
also satin for the window and door trims. no glare has a calming effect on people.
I personally do not like dark colors in a small space. (reminds me of Folsom Prison).
light earth tone colors will bring vibrance, light and life into a room.
regardless of what is outside, I would focus on making the room warm and inviting.
good luck and may you be Blessed in all your adventures and decision making !!!


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

I wouldn't use green with all the green outside.
It all blends into one big green blob.


Ask your mother what color she likes.


Eggshell is my favorite sheen. Almost flat, but not.


----------



## gratefulgardenr (Sep 22, 2018)

My mother likes white! lain:

I was thinking a nice cream or beige might be a happy medium ... the white is just too, well, white, if you know what I mean. 

I never thought of the green inside making it be a "blob"! You always hear, bring the outside in, so that's what I was thinking - and to reflect or fit in with the surroundings. 

Have you ever seen Sherwin Williams Sea Salt? We have it in our garage and I thought that might be nice for her. It's a very mild color and it looks a light-blue-gray in our garage. 

Thank you! :biggrin2:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree with your Mom...I have creamy white walls on our entire 
first floor and love it. It's a wonderful canvas for the colors in the 
chairs, sofa, drapes, area rugs, etc...

There are lovely creamy white paints out there. You could do all the 
moldings in a semi gloss white and the walls in a creamy eggshell
white...it will be bright and cheery. 

Your space with all the natural light and dark floor will be amazing.

Best wishes for your Moms happiness in her new home. 
.


----------



## maria325 (Sep 24, 2018)

Maybe just keep it simple and let mom decorate with colorful rugs and stuff. Cream is nice and timeless.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

I'll offer the advice of not green. I had done my master bedroom in a beautiful olive green that I absolutely loved and yet it just didn't work, at all. I re-did it in a Caribbean ocean color that trended more towards blue/teal and its so much better.

My favorite colors in the house are a dusky gray/blue I put in the small bathroom and the "Winny the Poo" yellow I have in the kitchen & dining room (I have pictures of the yellow in my albums.) Both these colors make everything feel open without being boring old cream/white. I think yellow might clash with her maroon sofa, I have a movie theater red sofa on my tan walls and it's a bit off, but the gray/blue would likely work well.

Have you considered doing multi colored walls? In one of my sons rooms we had done two walls in fire engine red and two in arctic white (with navy blue carpet, it was US flag themed.) I've always been fond of different colored "focus" walls personally, I think the wall beneath the angled skylights would be a great "focus" color location.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I'd use flat or satin/eggshell on the walls. The latter generally stays clean and cleans better. As for the color I'd think you'd want as much input from your mother as possible since she'll be the one looking at the walls everyday. Paint stores have software that can insert their colors into your pics which can help some folks decide better on colors. It's also available online.


----------



## cee3peeoh (Sep 12, 2017)

My God don't ask my wife! It took her 190 days to pick a gray for all the walls. She had paint splotches 3 ft x 3 ft all over the walls which changed with the sunshine and lighting at different times of the day. This is too purple, this is too yellow, this is too green, etc.

Wise me just smiled, agreed and kept my mouth shut.


----------



## gratefulgardenr (Sep 22, 2018)

cee3peeoh said:


> My God don't ask my wife! It took her 190 days to pick a gray for all the walls. She had paint splotches 3 ft x 3 ft all over the walls which changed with the sunshine and lighting at different times of the day. This is too purple, this is too yellow, this is too green, etc.
> 
> Wise me just smiled, agreed and kept my mouth shut.


Wise indeed! Thanks for the laugh!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

cee3peeoh said:


> My God don't ask my wife! It took her 190 days to pick a gray for all the walls.
> She had paint splotches 3 ft x 3 ft all over the walls which changed with the sunshine
> and lighting at different times of the day. This is too purple, this is too yellow,
> this is too green, etc.
> ...


This reminded me of a couple of painting adventures...

I once painted my kitchen red... I painted it Five times before I was 
happy. I kept mixing my own colors. (it was nuts!) Too pink, too orange,
too blue! OY! 
My kitchen is not big, but, it has a lot of cabinets and moldings,
so, there was a lot of cutting in to do. I asked the head knot to help me,
and he said, “please, leave me out of this insanity!” 

We have since then painted everything a creamy white. Well, except for
one time...I decided our small foyer (which has a big opening into
the LR) I wanted to paint it a blue color. We painted it a pretty teal blue, 
including one wall in the stairwell, and I said,
“isn’t this nice and bright and cheery”. :yes: “Yes,” he said, :thumbsup:
...“and it’s so nice to have a color that we’ve never had before!”

The next day we sat on the LR couch with coffee cups in hand to
admire our nice freshly painted cheerful foyer. :smile: and, I said to
the head knot, “do you hate this as much as I do!?!” ...”yup I do!” :yes:
Next day, we painted it back to creamy white! :biggrin2:


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

https://www.visualizecolor.com/glidden#/


----------



## gratefulgardenr (Sep 22, 2018)

That's hysterical, Two Knots! I didn't get quite that crazed! 

My Mother went with blue, so we picked Sherwin Williams Sleepy Blue, and it's beautiful. We cut that with half white for the ceilings - painted the slanted sections to match the walls, and it really came out cozy and soothing, but cheery too. My Mother loves it. Since the place is so small, we painted every room the same. 

We only painted ONCE! :vs_laugh::vs_smirk:




Two Knots said:


> This reminded me of a couple of painting adventures...
> 
> I once painted my kitchen red... I painted it Five times before I was
> happy. I kept mixing my own colors. (it was nuts!) Too pink, too orange,
> ...


----------



## doortrouble (Feb 16, 2019)

This is an old thread but, for anyone concerned about colors...

She asked what to paint the walls. She said she has a maroon (red) sofa and a blue rug. The missing color is... yellow. Why? Because red/yellow/blue are the primary colors and because red/yellow/blue is one of the few triadic color schemes. She went with blue, which works because of the blue rug. She only needs to add yellows and reds in the rooms somehow. 

If you're ever wondering about color, anyone can do this. All you need is a $3 color chart, which you can pick up at any art store (or get it free online). If you're wondering about what colors match, the color that matches the one you like is directly opposite to it on the color chart. The other colors that match it can be found by making triangles, squares and rectangles on the same chart -all the colors on the ends of those triangles/squares/rectangles match. 

:smile:


----------



## jopadath (Feb 26, 2019)

It is so nice to view people doing such stuff for their parents!


----------



## Amanda37 (Aug 20, 2018)

I personally prefer creamy color and creamy eggshell white probably will enhance the beauties with some white grey rugs. Bedroom and bathroom should be considered same color to keep the natural looking and perfect matching.


----------



## duanef (May 9, 2019)

Look at the Ben Moore Historical colors ... the HC line. Very warm and nice.


----------

